# Machinist seeking agencies for work



## Bluecollarman

Hello
I am a machinist and have been searching the Internet for agencies in manufacturing in Germany.

I know there is a huge manufacturing base in Germany with the many cars built but can't find any contacts in English.

Any ideas?


----------



## James3214

You probably won't find many jobs in English as German is normally required or at least a basic level. You might be better goggling 'Maschinist' and approach those offering in the hope they can speak English.


----------



## Bluecollarman

*Thanks*

Thanks very much James.
Do you know of any online employment agencies for jobs in Germany where I can post my cv and search for any jobs in English?


----------



## James3214

Not really, but you could try our sponsor links, monster.de or even the German work agency 
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal
which is available in English.


----------



## Bluecollarman

Thanks again James.

Will take a look.


----------



## MrTweek

Germany does not really have this agency/recruiting culture as many other countries do. Especially for specialist positions (which I assume yours is) this is very uncommon.
Companies rather advertise their positions on their websites and on job seeking websites like monster.de, jobscout24.de and you apply directly to them and they do all the interviewing themselves.

And yeah, how is your German? While there are some position where you get away with speaking only English, the majority will require at least some basic German and even if not, they will often still advertise only in German.


----------



## Bluecollarman

Thanks Mr Tweek
To answer your question, my German language skills are zero. I have worked with several Brits who have had lengthy contracts in Germany in the automotive industry and was hoping I could find such an avenue.
It seems that agencies are the only way to gain employment in the UK and for the life is me I can't understand the advantage. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MrTweek

Yup, that's surely possible. The more specialised, the more likely they are to hire someone who doesn't know the language.
Don't hesitate to send applications in English language even if the job advert is in German only. Often companies just don't realize that someone who doesn't speak German might apply - doesn't mean they won't hire you.
Did you have a look at monster.de? You should be able to use it with google translate.

And well, just start learning the language, and after 2 weeks you can add "basic skills" to your CV tell them you are learning already. That way, they will see that you are serious about living in the country


----------



## Bluecollarman

Thanks again Mr. Tweek
I have had a look on Monster.de using google translate but can't find any manual machinist jobs.
I know the world have been cnc for production but many operations are still preformed manually for set up reasons.
I can't give up or ill starve to death.
If all else fails ill go back to the UK, but I'd rather not.


----------



## James3214

Did you try the Govt jobs website ?
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

or google 'Maschinist' on the google.de site? It does give a few jobs but I am not sure what you specialize in?

Interested to know how you get on though? 

Hope you can find something.


----------



## MrTweek

> I have had a look on Monster.de using google translate but can't find any manual machinist jobs.


What search term are you using? I am not sure, but I think "Maschinist" is not a proper translation of machinist. What exactly is your job about?
Maschinist usually means something like machine operator. Someone who develops and constructs machines would be a Maschinenbauer. And for that, you'll definitely find heaps of job adverts.


----------



## Bluecollarman

MrTweek said:


> What search term are you using? I am not sure, but I think "Maschinist" is not a proper translation of machinist. What exactly is your job about?
> Maschinist usually means something like machine operator. Someone who develops and constructs machines would be a Maschinenbauer. And for that, you'll definitely find heaps of job adverts.


I'm actually from Canada but have been working in the UK, Holland and Belgium for 10 years now.
A Machinist in Canada is an engineer in the UK. I struggled to find work due to the different terminology and assume this is the same problem with finding work in Germany.
I know there must be work for me in Germany as the is still a huge automotive manufacturing base.
I operate manual milling machines, lathes, various drills and saws in the cutting of various metals in what's left of manufacturing in the west.
I have also worked as a toolmaker in the manufacturing of press tools in the automotive industry back home. 
I did register my cv with jobborse as suggested but have not received a pin to move forward with seeking employment, if at all possible.
Thanks again to all those who are helping.


----------



## CampoKid

Germany is currently on a recruitment drive for workers such as yourself; here's a useful link:

http://www.make-it-in-germany.com/en/home/


----------



## Bluecollarman

*Registered*

I am now registered with JOBBORSE and have had correspondence with an employment agent in locating a job, but it seems that a tool maker/mould maker starting wage is around €10/hr. 

That can't be right!!!

To be honest, I'm NOT living in Germany yet.
I want to find out if its even worth my while.


----------



## James3214

10€ does seem a bit low but I suppose it's a start and a chance to get a foot in the door and see what else is available. Don't forget that in most of these industrial regions the living costs are lower than living somewhere like Frankfurt, Munich or Hamburg. Normally the rates are fixed in agreement with the unions.

As a guide to what to expect you could use the following salary comparisons based on each different regions.

Werkzeugmacher | Werkzeugmacherin - Gehalt - Lohn - Gehlter


----------



## Bluecollarman

James3214 said:


> 10€ does seem a bit low but I suppose it's a start and a chance to get a foot in the door and see what else is available. Don't forget that in most of these industrial regions the living costs are lower than living somewhere like Frankfurt, Munich or Hamburg. Normally the rates are fixed in agreement with the unions.
> 
> As a guide to what to expect you could use the following salary comparisons based on each different regions.
> 
> Werkzeugmacher | Werkzeugmacherin - Gehalt - Lohn - Gehlter


Cheers James.
I see your from the UK.
Can you tell me is I can even get on in Germany with no basic language skills?


----------



## James3214

Bluecollarman said:


> Cheers James.
> I see your from the UK.
> Can you tell me is I can even get on in Germany with no basic language skills?


Yes, you could do but it depends where you are going. In NRW where most of the heavy industry is based you should be able to get by, especially in most of the cities, but it would help if you have the basics or at least someone to help you translate where needed. You are not the first person to end up in Germany not being able to speak the language.


----------



## Bluecollarman

Thanks again James.

Will update the thread as I progress.


----------



## Bluecollarman

Ive been in contact with the German employment people and they say i have little to no chance of getting work in Germany with no German language skills.
Too bad really as my job is one that doesnt require much talk.
When working in my native toungue, im handed a drawing/blueprint, a lump of steel and the rest is up to me.
No paper shuffling, no 'make work' project created to justify my job, no corporate click to be in with, and a framed 'qualification' to hang on the wall.

Im a producer and it comes down to ability and results.

Well, i can still visit Germany on holiday as its beautiful and has great beer.

Thanks to all who helped.


----------



## James3214

Thanks for the update. It's good to get a reality check on what the situation really is, but why don't you learn a bit of German, do a bit of German internet googling for jobs/locations,etc and come over and try your luck.


----------



## Bluecollarman

James3214 said:


> Thanks for the update. It's good to get a reality check on what the situation really is, but why don't you learn a bit of German, do a bit of German internet googling for jobs/locations,etc and come over and try your luck.


Thanks for the invitation James, but moving to a different country in hopes of finding work is a little adventurous for me.


----------

